# Life in the Outer Hebrides in the 18th century



## Lyra Laurant (Feb 11, 2014)

The 2nd half of the 18th century, to be a bit more exact. I did not decide in which specific island my characters are living, but it is one of the southern ones (I used Barra as a reference for my research some times).


What I'm still trying to find out is...


1. *A landowner would not concede a lease to a single woman to administrate a farm, right?* She is the only daughter of the farmer who has a 21 years contract (which means he is from one of the highest classes of tenants), but he is getting old and things were not going well in the last years, and the contract is going to expire... Is it plausible to say that the landowner will be more likely to make a new contract with the farmer's daughter if she were married (i.e. he would actually have a contract with her husband)?


2. *Is there any festival in the Outer Hebrides that happen in summer and exists since the 18th century?* I just need a celebration in which all the village would gather, drink, sing and have fun, preferably at night. If there is not such a festival, could I get away with a celebration for the marriage of two simple tenants or servants?


3. *When a guy proposes to a girl, would he go to her father to ask her hand?* Would there be a dowry or maybe a dower (let's say they are simple tenants, and they don't own much)?


4. *Does turnip survive through the Outer Hebrides winter? And what about clover?*


5. *Did people use oil lamp? *Just want to know the most usual way of light when walking outside at night. Fish oil for the oil lamp?


----------

